# Sesso mancanza di ...



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Ciaoa tutti vi leggo da un po’ ma non osavo e forse so che verrò giudicata male
Sono spostata da 12 anni, due figli, relazione normale sino a quando subentrano problemi economici
La conseguenza è che una non già ricca vita sessuale ma che pensavamo fosse normale con due bimbi ( x di più gemelli) è andata scemando del tutto
Sono 2 anni che nulla si fa, abbracci a non finire coccole..e si dorme
Lui dorme io mi sono risvegliata  un anno fa ho chiesto preteso ma mai un’iniziativa che una da parte di mio marito
Le ho provate poi sono passata a essere stronza, pesante, nervosa
chiedo critico divento anche aggressiva
Mio marito dice che lo stress i viaggi i bimbi che ci siamo allontanati 
Ma può un uomo non provarci mai? Fossi un mostro…
Ci siamo conosciuti che io studiavo e lavoravo come modella, corte serratissima, sesso fantastico. Poi bimbi carriera e la pace dei sensi
Non ha un’altra e ne sono quasi certa e non sarebbe un problema ora come ora
Visite mediche tutto nella norma
Abbiamo perso desiderio pur volendoci bene 
Io pure mi sono come assopita..sino a quando è comparso l’altro
Un ex collega con il quale all’epoca ci fu un rapporto fatto di confidenze e risate
Lui mi e a stato vicino qnd persi mio padre io a lui quando perse la sorella all’improvviso 
Mai più giuro pensavamo, sposati con prole ecc
Poi una sera da soli un aperitivo risate confidenze 
Siamo finiti a letto da li ad un mese cercandoci come matti
E il rapporto si è strutturato e siamo uniti complici ma sereni nel darci gioia reciproca e x assurdo è migliorata la ns vita coniugale
Io con sensi di colpa ma pochi
dopo 2 anni di assenza totale di rapporti, ho 36 anni sono una bella donna a detta di molti ricevo tanti apprezzamenti solo mio marito sembra non desiderarmi più
e sono stufa e mi prendo queste 4 ore di coccole e sesso meraviglioso
qualche mail..un raggio di sole riscaldarci entrambi
scrivo qui  mi chiedo se si possa recuperare una complicità sessuale quando ci si vuole un gran bene ma sono anni  che si vive da amici o poco piu
e un altro ti fa rivivere perché ero quasi una pianta secca 
premesso sono stata da psicologhe ecc che alla fine  mi dissero ci mandi suo marito, che x inciso è un bellissimo uomo e di successo..ma da li non ci sente , ora dice che teme mio rifiuto, io vorrei invece prendesse un po’ di iniziativa..


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciaoa tutti vi leggo da un po’ ma non osavo e forse so che verrò giudicata male
> Sono spostata da 12 anni, due figli, relazione normale sino a quando subentrano problemi economici
> La conseguenza è che una non già ricca vita sessuale ma che pensavamo fosse normale con due bimbi ( x di più gemelli) è andata scemando del tutto
> Sono 2 anni che nulla si fa, abbracci a non finire coccole..e si dorme
> ...


Ciao... benvenuta. Però qui ci vuole Rossi...


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciaoa tutti vi leggo da un po’ ma non osavo e forse so che verrò giudicata male
> Sono spostata da 12 anni, due figli, relazione normale sino a quando subentrano problemi economici
> La conseguenza è che una non già ricca vita sessuale ma che pensavamo fosse normale con due bimbi ( x di più gemelli) è andata scemando del tutto
> Sono 2 anni che nulla si fa, abbracci a non finire coccole..e si dorme
> ...


Ciao benvenuta....
E' successo pure a me...però quando io sono diventata nervosa e critica, come dici tu, mio marito invece di rendersi conto che i miei erano segnali di insofferenza, ha pensato di sollazzarsi.
Aspetto che ti rispondano, in qualche modo anche io, ne trarrò beneficio.
Auguri.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Febbraio 2012)

togli il sesso da un matrimonio e null'altro resta

cioè...il mio oggi è ancora in piedi proprio grazie al sesso...da quello si può costruire/ricostruire ogni cosa...

...da "ogni cosa" costruire il sesso invece no...

digli di guardare meno youporn...oppure di farlo insieme a te


----------



## MrMind (23 Febbraio 2012)

2 anni senza fare l'amore???

Come fa a non sospettare che tu non abbia un amante? Te lo chiedo non per malizia nei suoi confronti, ma perchè per risvegliare l'impulso sessuale nei confronti della propria consorte potrebbe essere utile una sana gelosia, una consapevolezza dei bisogni di lei che vanno soddisfatti....da qualcuno...come si può sperare che a 36 anni possa bastare un rapporto bianco? Fossi in te buttereli lì qualche commento piccante su altri uomini, parlerei di bisogno fisiologico. Anche se non c'è intesa, se non c'è voglia, ci dev'essere rispetto dei bisogni...si chiama "dovere coniugale", no?


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E il rapporto si è strutturato e siamo uniti complici ma sereni nel darci gioia reciproca e x assurdo è migliorata la ns vita coniugale


Migliorata? Ma ne sei sicura?
A me non sembra migliorata per nulla, hai gli stessi problemi di prima..solo hai smesso di affrontarli, e si stanno accumulando.
L'unica cosa che è migliorata è la tua personale voglia di sesso, che è stata appagata.

Sei sull'orlo di un precipizio...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Febbraio 2012)

Ecco che ricompare il famoso "raggio di sole".
Sto pensando a questo punto di essere io l'unico coglione che era messo in una situazione simile a quella di Rossi e di questa utente (dal punto di vista che la moglie non viene MAI in cerca) e che alla fine non soni andato in cerca di raggi di sole...ma ci è andata mia moglie :rotfl:

Riguardo ai dubbi che hai su eventuali storie di tuo marito....mah....io da uomo ti dico che 2 anni senza sesso è impossibile...magari altri confermeranno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Migliorata? Ma ne sei sicura?
> A me non sembra migliorata per nulla, hai gli stessi problemi di prima..solo hai smesso di affrontarli, e si stanno accumulando.
> L'unica cosa che è migliorata è la tua personale voglia di sesso, che è stata appagata.
> 
> Sei sull'orlo di un precipizio...


beh... essendo lei gratificata da un uomo che la desidera, probabilmente è anche più serena. A parte l'appagamento sessuale, c'è il fatto mica da poco del sentirsi rifiutati, Eliade. Io se mi sentissi rifiutata ne soffrirei molto psicologicamente.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco che ricompare il famoso "raggio di sole".
> Sto pensando a questo punto di essere io l'unico coglione che era messo in una situazione simile a quella di Rossi e di questa utente (dal punto di vista che la moglie non viene MAI in cerca) e che alla fine non soni andato in cerca di raggi di sole...ma ci è andata mia moglie :rotfl:
> 
> Riguardo ai dubbi che hai su eventuali storie di tuo marito....mah....*io da uomo ti dico che 2 anni senza sesso è impossibile*...magari altri confermeranno.


io se supero le 2 settimane vado in ipertiroidismo...

e comunque magari in 2 anni avrà dimenticato quelle poche volte che è successo...perchè effettivamente ZERO in 2 anni è fisicamente impossibile...rimango comunque dell'idea che il tipo sia un affezionato utente di youporn...


----------



## tesla (23 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Sto pensando a questo punto di essere io l'unico coglione che era messo in una situazione simile a quella di Rossi e di questa utente (dal punto di vista che la moglie non viene MAI in cerca).


eventualmente i coglioni sono 3, ci sono anch'io. non astinenza totale ma una tale estenuante rarefazione e fatto solo su richiestain carta bollata,  da far schiantare la resistenza di un baobab.
e i divertimenti non sono andata a cercarmeli io... :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Migliorata? Ma ne sei sicura?
> A me non sembra migliorata per nulla, hai gli stessi problemi di prima..solo hai smesso di affrontarli, e si stanno accumulando.
> L'unica cosa che è migliorata è la tua personale voglia di sesso, che è stata appagata.
> 
> Sei sull'orlo di un precipizio...


Esagerata...sull'orlo del precipizio...ma dei su...
Sono il testimone vivente che ci sono moltissime donne che vivono quello che ha scritto questa signora...
Lui non mi guarda più...ma risorgo perchè sono attraente per un altro...

Il beneficio può nascere quando finalmente un marito si risveglia e rivede in lei la donna che tanto desiderava un tempo...e magari sto risveglio avviene perchè lei cambia...la vede che si cura di più, si rifa il look ecc..ecc..ecc...

Allora si chiede...
Andiamo a vedere dove sta questa donna...come è messa...

Ma in tanti matrimoni il desiderio sessuale scema e ci si ritrova in una comoda, confortante...amicizia...no?
Perchè magari ad uno dei due sta ben così...

E la gente piuttosto di mettersi lì a stressare l'altro, rompere le palle per ottenere chissacchecosa...preferisce...cercare fuori quello che non ha più dentro...

Facile parlare di tradimento eh?

Una può dire...
Uei carino...io ti ho dato tutta la mia disponibilità...ho delle esigenze sessuali che tu non hai voglia di soddisfare ?
Mica sono una martire eh? 

Penso alla moglie di Lothar...
Lothar SA benissimo che se non fa il suo "dovere"....quella ha lo stuolo dietro eh?
Mentre Ulisse aveva i proci...Lothar ha i porci che ci proveranno con lei...ma di sicuro eh?

Ma vogliamo mettere cari miei signori...
Una donna che risponde ad un provolone...
Ah caro vorrei tanto essere disponibile per sesso con te...ma capiscimi...dopo la notte che ho passato sono un po' stanca eh? 

Can che non magna in casa...
Magna fora...

E scusatemi tanto signori miei...
Ma esistono proprio una categoria di maschi...molto bravi ad insidiare le mogli insoddisfatte...

Loro si dicono...
Ma in fondo cosa ho da perderci?
Anch'io ho diritto a sta roba...che in genere...piace a tutti da impazzire!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io se supero le 2 settimane vado in ipertiroidismo...
> 
> e comunque magari in 2 anni avrà dimenticato quelle poche volte che è successo...perchè effettivamente ZERO in 2 anni è fisicamente impossibile...rimango comunque dell'idea che il tipo sia un affezionato utente di youporn...



Ipertiroidismo?
Ma che sia perchè mi sono dato troppo da fare...che io sono un ipotiroideo?

Dopo due anni...

Ma sta tento...
Tanti finiscono a non fare più sesso...perchè si annoiano della solita minestra dei...
Quante coppie non le scogitano tutte pur di tener vivi in giochi? Eh?


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... essendo lei gratificata da un uomo che la desidera, probabilmente è anche più serena. A parte l'appagamento sessuale, c'è il fatto mica da poco del sentirsi rifiutati, Eliade. Io se mi sentissi rifiutata ne soffrirei molto psicologicamente.


Lo capisco Sbriciolata, ma questo non vuol dire migliorare la proprio vita coniugale, vuol dire al limite migliorare la propria, non a caso si sente più serena. 
Cercare un altro uomo che non ti faccia sentire rifiutata non vuol dire che la tua vita coniugale migliora, perché tuo marito ti rifiuta comunque...o se non ti rifiuta è perché tu non ti fai più avanti.
Il problema è sempre li, semplicemente si smette di affrontarlo. Anzi i problemi aumenteranno, perché con l'altro l'intesa e l'appagamento miglioreranno sempre...e fino a quando riuscirà a mantenere questo stato di cose senza sentire più importante quello che le da l'altro?
Fino a quando riuscirà a non sentire, o a tenere a freno, l'enorme disparità tra quello che le da l'altro e quello che le da il marito?
Ho scritto che è sull'orlo di un precipizio perché lei non sembra essersi data a questo altro uomo per un puro piacere di trasgressione sessuale/sfizio/ecc, ma per colmare una sua esigenza psicologia e sessuale...il che, per me cambia molto le cose...
Io la penso così.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciaoa tutti vi leggo da un po’ ma non osavo e forse so che verrò giudicata male
> Sono spostata da 12 anni, due figli, relazione normale sino a quando subentrano problemi economici
> La conseguenza è che una non già ricca vita sessuale ma che pensavamo fosse normale con due bimbi ( x di più gemelli) è andata scemando del tutto
> Sono 2 anni che nulla si fa, abbracci a non finire coccole..e si dorme
> ...



Due anni sono un pò tantini ....
Se escludi il fatto che abbia un'altra può essere che è molto stressato per il lavoro visto che dici che è un uomo di successo sarà preoccupato per la sua carriera...e quando arriva a casa non riesce a staccare la testa dai problemi che ne conseguono....
Molti uomini quando hanno una moglie/compagna dei figli e un punto fermo si arenano e si dedicano alla cosa a  cui tengono di più....dando per scontato quello che già hanno e puntando altri traguardi...


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> eventualmente i coglioni sono 3, ci sono anch'io. non astinenza totale ma una tale estenuante rarefazione e fatto solo su richiestain carta bollata,  da far schiantare la resistenza di un baobab.
> e i divertimenti non sono andata a cercarmeli io... :rotfl:


Tesla!!!! 
Mica ci vuole il pallottoliere con me..facciamo quattro coglioni...e mi pare pure giusto, perchè se la memoria non m'inganna sono sempre a numero pari!:rotfl:


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> eventualmente i coglioni sono 3, ci sono anch'io. non astinenza totale ma una tale estenuante rarefazione e fatto solo su richiestain carta bollata,  da far schiantare la resistenza di un baobab.
> e i divertimenti non sono andata a cercarmeli io... :rotfl:


e allora siamo in 4...ho scoperto che mi tradiva dopo anni di nulla!!! 
è inutile i matrimoni bianchi o quasi esistono!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo capisco Sbriciolata, ma questo non vuol dire migliorare la proprio vita coniugale, vuol dire al limite migliorare la propria, non a caso si sente più serena.
> Cercare un altro uomo che non ti faccia sentire rifiutata non vuol dire che la tua vita coniugale migliora, perché tuo marito ti rifiuta comunque...o se non ti rifiuta è perché tu non ti fai più avanti.
> Il problema è sempre li, semplicemente si smette di affrontarlo. Anzi i problemi aumenteranno, perché con l'altro l'intesa e l'appagamento miglioreranno sempre...e fino a quando riuscirà a mantenere questo stato di cose senza sentire più importante quello che le da l'altro?
> Fino a quando riuscirà a non sentire, o a tenere a freno, l'enorme disparità tra quello che le da l'altro e quello che le da il marito?
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, intendevo che al momento, in casa, lei non vivrà più le tensioni e i dispiaceri che viveva prima. Io su situazioni del genere sono molto pragmatica: se non c'è più attrazione, se si arriva a rifiutare l'altro, o è un problema per entrambi e si cerca di risolverlo assieme, o è un problema per uno solo dei due e allora di fatto il matrimonio è finito. Il che non vuol dire che sia finita la famiglia: si deve prendere atto però che le motivazioni che avevano portato al matrimonio non ci sono più e agire di conseguenza. Lo sostengo sempre: il tradimento non risolve un problema, ne crea un altro. E infatti a volte i problemi si risolvono quando il tradimento viene scoperto, altre volte salta semplicemente in aria tutto perchè i problemi sono diventati troppi.


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esagerata...sull'orlo del precipizio...ma dei su...
> Sono il testimone vivente che ci sono moltissime donne che vivono quello che ha scritto questa signora...
> Lui non mi guarda più...ma risorgo perchè sono attraente per un altro...
> 
> ...


guarda se per caso una donna lascia trapelare che col marito non va benissimo...molti uomini ci si buttano a pesce e ci provano..tanto lei è infelice le faccio solo del bene...e con sta storia si sentono pure i paladini della tua felicità! seeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Eccone un’altra
Io consigli nonne so dare avendo agito come te
Ammetto che è servito
Io ho ripreso a curarmi di piu a sentrimi meglio e lui si è un po ripreso dal torpore
Mi ha vista cambaure e non so se sis sia chiesto cosa succede cosa è successo am ah ripresoa  corteggiarmi
Il probelam è che io ho in testa anche altro uomo adesso
ecco
Cmq ti stra capisco
Sti uomini di successo si mangiano il cervello?sbagiamo noi compagne? Cocnomitanz adi figli piccoli e carriera? (ne ho tre io di ragazzini)
Io avevo x questa cosa un sacco di rabbia
Credimi sono una bella donna molto corteggiata e non solo mi rifiutavo ma proprio nn prendevo in consdierazione di..
Poi è arrivato lui e la sua dolcezza e in un secondo  tempo ammetto del gran sesso
Bello appagante
Sto provandoa chiduerla  ma certezze non ne ho
Dovessimo rivederci so xc erto che ci finirei tra le braccia tempo zero

Ma dopo quello che è stato forse pure la sacra rota mi darebbed elle attenuantie dirò di pù
Vviendola con giusto spirtio perché no?
Ho smesso di punirmi e sono motlo più felice
Sono sincera anche se criticabile

rossi (non riesco rgistrarmi)


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> guarda se per caso una donna lascia trapelare che col marito non va benissimo...molti uomini ci si buttano a pesce e ci provano..tanto lei è infelice le faccio solo del bene...e con sta storia si sentono pure i paladini della tua felicità! seeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Stellina, forse di quest'argomento si è già discusso.
Niente rende arrapante una donna più di un marito distratto.
Provare per credere...quando ho provato a confidarmi io, pure uno amico amico...ha cominciato a ringalluzzirsi.
Questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Non era l'interesse per me, ma una voglia di gareggiare fra primati!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Stellina, forse di quest'argomento si è già discusso.
> Niente rende arrapante una donna più di un marito distratto.
> Provare per credere...quando ho provato a confidarmi io, pure uno amico amico...ha cominciato a ringalluzzirsi.
> Questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Non era l'interesse per me, ma una voglia di gareggiare fra primati!


io non ne mai parlato
l'altro ad es non sa 
sa di una vita sessuale nn brillante ma mai confidato del matrimonio bianco

cmq mio marito sa che sono corteggiata lo vede 
ultimamente mi ha d etto che temba di sentrisi rifiutato che ero critica e insoddisfatta
ha ragione
ci siamo massacrati a  vicenda da quel punto di vista
x altri no stiamo bene 
quello che mi fa impazzaire e che so che ci vogliamo un gran bene
basterà? non so

io penso che arrivare ai ns eccessi sia da matti ma la maggior parte delle coppie con figli tanti impegni  li vedo molto vicino a questa rapporto quasi amcihevole
molto affetto poco sesso tanta condovisione di altro
e dico anche che l'essere umano non è monogamo

rossi


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e dico anche che l'essere umano non è monogamo
> 
> rossi


Certo, bisogna dirlo sempre al compagno che si sta per sposare, no?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco che ricompare il famoso "raggio di sole".
> Sto pensando a questo punto di essere io l'unico coglione che era messo in una situazione simile a quella di Rossi e di questa utente (dal punto di vista che la moglie non viene MAI in cerca) e che alla fine non soni andato in cerca di raggi di sole...ma ci è andata mia moglie :rotfl:
> 
> Riguardo ai dubbi che hai su eventuali storie di tuo marito....mah....io da uomo ti dico che 2 anni senza sesso è impossibile...magari altri confermeranno.


Confermo....

o uccello che non becca ha gia' beccato o e' passato ar nemico...

ahahahahah

(scusa Passa'...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, bisogna dirlo sempre al compagno che si sta per sposare, no?



O che noioso che sei andy 
Che facili moralismi
Scusa eh ma certo che mi sono sposata e ho retto con le migliori intenzioni di questo mondo
È  ndata così
Unos civolone ci può stare in una vita intera? si no pace
Crocifiggermi non è giusto so come sono stata e cosa ho provato a fare x recuperare e che li x li non è stato ascoltato
Non è monogamo no cmq è natura 
Poi x correttezza maorlaismi amore non si fa
Io però da quand feci sto meglio
E concorso con tebe che da alcune cose se ne esce + forti
Ciao caro
rossi


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O che noioso che sei andy
> Che facili moralismi
> Scusa eh ma certo che mi sono sposata e ho retto con le migliori intenzioni di questo mondo
> È  ndata così
> ...


Ma moralismi un par de palle....

tu sta notizia ce l'hai data per quale motivo?

azzardo io?

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> guarda se per caso una donna lascia trapelare che col marito non va benissimo...molti uomini ci si buttano a pesce e ci provano..tanto lei è infelice le faccio solo del bene...e con sta storia si sentono pure i paladini della tua felicità! seeeeeeeeeeeeeee


No sono solo dei profittatori...
La fame di affetto è una brutta bestia!
Ti fai trattare anche male pur di racimolare un po' di affetto...

In questo senso ha ragione Lothar...
Ho tutto quello che mi serve...
Questo è un di più...se c'è bona...se non c'è chi se ne frega? Io vivo istesso no?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O che noioso che sei andy
> Che facili moralismi
> Scusa eh ma certo che mi sono sposata e ho retto con le migliori intenzioni di questo mondo
> È  ndata così
> ...


Non voglio crocifiggere.
Solo ricordare che spesso si ragiona sul proprio sè, senza tener conto del sè di chi ci sta accanto.
Solo questo.

Esco *io *più forte, esco *io *meglio, ci voleva questa botta di vita (*per me*).

Ecco solo questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> O che noioso che sei andy
> Che facili moralismi
> Scusa eh ma certo che mi sono sposata e ho retto con le migliori intenzioni di questo mondo
> È ndata così
> ...


No Rossi, dai... io ti ho sempre difeso... ma non parliamo di moralismi e non essere monogami per natura... mica venivi qui a parlare se era così


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo capisco Sbriciolata, ma questo non vuol dire migliorare la proprio vita coniugale, vuol dire al limite migliorare la propria, non a caso si sente più serena.
> Cercare un altro uomo che non ti faccia sentire rifiutata non vuol dire che la tua vita coniugale migliora, perché tuo marito ti rifiuta comunque...o se non ti rifiuta è perché tu non ti fai più avanti.
> Il problema è sempre li, semplicemente si smette di affrontarlo. Anzi i problemi aumenteranno, perché con l'altro l'intesa e l'appagamento miglioreranno sempre...e fino a quando riuscirà a mantenere questo stato di cose senza sentire più importante quello che le da l'altro?
> Fino a quando riuscirà a non sentire, o a tenere a freno, l'enorme disparità tra quello che le da l'altro e quello che le da il marito?
> ...


confermo e l'accendiamo...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non voglio crocifiggere.
> Solo ricordare che spesso si ragiona sul proprio sè, senza tener conto del sè di chi ci sta accanto.
> Solo questo.
> 
> ...



lo so è vero ma purtroppo x me inq sto momnto è così
e mi sono salvata d auna bella depressioen credimi andy qnd ti dico che avevo paura di me stessa...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Rossi, dai... io ti ho sempre difeso... ma non parliamo di moralismi e non essere monogami per natura... mica venivi qui a parlare se era così


lo so

dico che hos celto male minore e mi sono tirata fuori da un moemnto davvero penoso

Non si lascia sola una donna con 3 bimbi piccoli
E soal in tutti tutti i sensi anche fisico

Poi io prendo atto di mie mancanze ed errori ma quest altro uomo è stato meglio di antidepressivi


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (23 Febbraio 2012)

> vi leggo da un po’ ma non osavo





> abbracci a non finire coccole..e si dorme





> Le ho provate poi sono passata a essere stronza, pesante, nervosa





> cercandoci come matti





> mi prendo queste 4 ore di (..) sesso





> mi prendo queste 4 ore di coccole (..)





> qualche mail..un raggio di sole riscaldarci entrambi


: )


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

*PER TUTTI*

posso dire una cosa io...a tutti, e forse vi sorprenderò.
A volte, parlare di questo tipo di difficoltà non serve..anzi le peggiora.
Credetemi...in questo piccolissimo ambito mi sento un'esperta....ahimè!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa io...a tutti, e forse vi sorprenderò.
> A volte, parlare di questo tipo di difficoltà non serve..anzi le peggiora.
> Credetemi...in questo piccolissimo ambito mi sento un'esperta....ahimè!


quoto
+ si aprla meno si fa
ma scoperto tardi
poche parolee fatte
e iniziativa 

rossi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa io...a tutti, e forse vi sorprenderò.
> A volte, parlare di questo tipo di difficoltà non serve..anzi le peggiora.
> Credetemi...in questo piccolissimo ambito mi sento un'esperta....ahimè!


Quoto
l'altro sarà sempre sulla difensiva e tu passi per quella che da troppa importanza a certe cose.....
Esperta n. 2


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa io...a tutti, e forse vi sorprenderò.
> A volte, parlare di questo tipo di difficoltà non serve..anzi le peggiora.
> Credetemi...in questo piccolissimo ambito mi sento un'esperta....ahimè!


 quotone n° 3!!!!


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Stellina, forse di quest'argomento si è già discusso.
> Niente rende arrapante una donna più di un marito distratto.
> Provare per credere...quando ho provato a confidarmi io, pure uno amico amico...ha cominciato a ringalluzzirsi.
> Questa cosa mi manda in bestia. Non era l'interesse per me, ma una voglia di gareggiare fra primati!


Quod Erat Demostrandum
(per quello che mi riguarda)


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

*E non solo..*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> l'altro sarà sempre sulla difensiva e tu passi per quella che da troppa importanza a certe cose.....
> Esperta n. 2



Rischi che...." eh sì però tu carichi questa cosa di troppe aspettative e io..mi blocco"
XD


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

*E ALLORA...*



melania ha detto:


> Rischi che...." eh sì però tu carichi questa cosa di troppe aspettative e io..mi blocco"
> XD


Alla fine uno veramente non sa che cazzo fare....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Alla fine uno veramente non sa che cazzo fare....


ari-quoto

ba io penso che alla fine me lo fossi tenuto sto amico del cuore
era lui e solo lui mica vagavo di amante in amante
lui perchè speciale

se riesco lo riaciuffo

..scherzo


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Alla fine uno veramente non sa che cazzo fare....


Ergo, tutti direttamente cornuti senza passare dal via....

che figata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Rischi che...." eh sì però tu carichi questa cosa di troppe aspettative e io..mi blocco"
> XD





melania ha detto:


> Alla fine uno veramente non sa che cazzo fare....


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ergo, tutti direttamente cornuti senza passare dal via....
> 
> che figata...
> 
> ahahahahah


no non è necessariamente così... 
Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2012)

*Dissento*

Dissento su ogni cosa,il raggio di sole?Vai al mare!!!!Ma una domanda sola:Come mai scrivete quì i vostri disagi dopo esservi già calati le mutande???????


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono 2 anni che nulla si fa, abbracci a non finire coccole..e si dorme


L'assenza del primo elemento, dicono tutti, è grave.  E quando mancano anche gli altri 3?    C'è sempre chi sta peggio di te...


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> L'assenza del primo elemento, dicono tutti, è grave.  E quando mancano anche gli altri 3?    C'è sempre chi sta peggio di te...


 ma dormite pure separati? scusa non ricordo alcuni particolari della tua storia:..


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

*Eh no!*



exStermy ha detto:


> Ergo, tutti direttamente cornuti senza passare dal via....
> 
> che figata...
> 
> ahahahahah


Eh no!
Questo tu a me non lo dici!
Io a tradire non ci penso proprio...amo mio marito e il sesso lo voglio con lui. Sono ostinata.. e convinta che in una maniera o nell'altra dobbiamo risolvere il problema.
Noi ci vogliamo bene.
Non lascio la nave io..non sono Schettino. E poi tradire? Non c'entra il rapporto con mio marito, è l'altra parte di me stessa che mi spaventa, che cosa le racconterei dopo? Mi dispiace mi sentirei una vigliacca. Se non si riuscirà a risolvere le cose ..allora dovremo capire che non si va avanti. Sono convinta di poche cose al mondo, questa è una di esse.


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


ADESSO TI QUOTO IO....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Eh no!
> Questo tu a me non lo dici!
> Io a tradire non ci penso proprio...amo mio marito e il sesso lo voglio con lui. Sono ostinata.. e convinta che in una maniera o nell'altra dobbiamo risolvere il problema.
> Noi ci vogliamo bene.
> Non lascio la nave io..non sono Schettino. E poi tradire? Non c'entra il rapporto con mio marito, è l'altra parte di me stessa che mi spaventa, che cosa le racconterei dopo? Mi dispiace mi sentirei una vigliacca. Se non si riuscirà a risolvere le cose ..allora dovremo capire che non si va avanti. Sono convinta di poche cose al mondo, questa è una di esse.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2012)

*Melania*

Il tuo è un comportamento normale.....c'è un problema?Proviamo a risolverlo....!Invece no:c'è un problema?Intanto mi becco un'altra fava dalla punta rosa....poi mi interrogo sul perchè il problema non si risolve?E come dovremmo giudicarti?Na poco di buono punto!!!


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma dormite pure separati? scusa non ricordo alcuni particolari della tua storia:..


No, non dormiamo separati.  E non siamo violenti l'uno con l'altro.  Quindi lo confermi anche tu, si puo' SEMPRE stare meglio di qualcun altro


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa io...a tutti, e forse vi sorprenderò.
> A volte, parlare di questo tipo di difficoltà non serve..anzi le peggiora.
> Credetemi...in questo piccolissimo ambito mi sento un'esperta....ahimè!


anche mia moglie passa lunghi periodi di completa apatia sessuale, anche lunghi. fosse per lei non lo farebbe mai. io lo farei ogni mattina e ogni sera, con dolcezza e perseveranza riesco a superare le sue barriere ma, a volte complice stanchezza e stress, è complesso e magari uno sogna di avere una "tigre del ribaltabile..." almeno per una notte .... però non tutti siamo uguali e bisognia rispettarsi .... (ovvero si dovrebbe farlo....)

bastardo dentro


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo è un comportamento normale.....c'è un problema?Proviamo a risolverlo....!Invece no:c'è un problema?Intanto mi becco un'altra fava dalla punta rosa....poi mi interrogo sul perchè il problema non si risolve?E come dovremmo giudicarti?Na poco di buono punto!!!


Oscuro, ogni caso è a sé.
Dobbiamo imparare che ognuno si regola come vuole, come può. 
Io sono normale? Non lo so, so che sono molto forte, che cado e mi rialzo, e mi rialzo sempre!
Forse è solo questione di tenacia.


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> No, non dormiamo separati.  E non siamo violenti l'uno con l'altro.  Quindi lo confermi anche tu, si puo' SEMPRE stare meglio di qualcun altro


al peggio non c'è mai fin... diciamo che abbiamo matrimoni vuoti in tenerezze e trasporti affettivi! ti piace?


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2012)

*Melania*

Facciamo che è pure una questione di rispetto e di profondità mentale!!!!E dai!!


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


Scusa ricordavo che solo dopo una serie innumerevole ed innumerevole ed innumerevole di tentativi esperiti e falliti di far comprendere a tuo marito le problematiche che non si risolvevano, ti sei messa con il suo miglior amico....

quindi avevate problemi che nun se risolvevano e trombavi entrambi...

poi so' gli uomini che s'adattano...

azzz...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


Ma è anche vero che tante volte noi uomini non vediamo nessun problema dove voi vi ostinate a vedere un problema no?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Eh no!
> Questo tu a me non lo dici!
> Io a tradire non ci penso proprio...amo mio marito e il sesso lo voglio con lui. Sono ostinata.. e convinta che in una maniera o nell'altra dobbiamo risolvere il problema.
> Noi ci vogliamo bene.
> Non lascio la nave io..non sono Schettino. E poi tradire? Non c'entra il rapporto con mio marito, è l'altra parte di me stessa che mi spaventa, che cosa le racconterei dopo? Mi dispiace mi sentirei una vigliacca. Se non si riuscirà a risolvere le cose ..allora dovremo capire che non si va avanti. Sono convinta di poche cose al mondo, questa è una di esse.


ellamadonna...e nun te inkazza'....ahahahahah

pero' scusa ma nun m'hai convinto......percio'...

"Ergo, tutti direttamente cornuti senza passare dal via....

che figata...

ahahahahah"


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche mia moglie passa lunghi periodi di completa apatia sessuale, anche lunghi. fosse per lei non lo farebbe mai. io lo farei ogni mattina e ogni sera, con dolcezza e perseveranza riesco a superare le sue barriere ma, a volte complice stanchezza e stress, è complesso e magari uno sogna di avere una "tigre del ribaltabile..." almeno per una notte .... però non tutti siamo uguali e bisognia rispettarsi .... (ovvero si dovrebbe farlo....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


Be' già te l'ho detto...non mi piace il tuo nick..stona con le cose che dici.
Io non lo so com'è...ma io mi ritrovo sempre in ciò che scrivi. Però sai una cosa? C'è differenza, e mi sembra pure banale....ok, faccio finta di non leggere ciò che scrivo...io sono una specie di vetero-femminista...
Dicevo..un uomo che si ritrova una moglie con certi tipi di difficoltà, forse è più incline a farsene una ragione. Però per una donna sentirsi dire che" Be' però tu sei troppo aggressiva...io insomma" 
E sai anche che ci sono centinaia di uomini che vorrebbero una donna così, credimi ti fa incazzare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è anche vero che tante volte noi uomini non vediamo nessun problema dove voi vi ostinate a vedere un problema no?


Perchè notoriamente il presbitismo colpisce più voi


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ellamadonna...e nun te inkazza'....ahahahahah
> 
> pero' scusa ma nun m'hai convinto......percio'...
> 
> ...


Beh caro mio FATTENE UNA RAGIONE! Tutti cornuti no!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scusa ricordavo che solo dopo una serie innumerevole ed innumerevole ed innumerevole di tentativi esperiti e falliti di far comprendere a tuo marito le problematiche che non si risolvevano, ti sei messa con il suo miglior amico....
> 
> quindi avevate problemi che nun se risolvevano e trombavi entrambi...
> 
> ...


No ricordi male.....
I problemi con mio marito sono iniziati dopo e comunque non erano per una totale assenza di sesso. Cosa che invece esiste ora.
Io ora sono con lui, gli sto vicina e cerco di trovare una soluzione. IO. Lui si barcamena e piuttosto che farsi aiutare resta così............


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è anche vero che tante volte noi uomini non vediamo nessun problema dove voi vi ostinate a vedere un problema no?


Anche questo è vero. Ma se non fai sesso con tua moglie per mesi forse un problema esiste.....
Pensandoci meglio hai ragione tu, infatti per lui non è affatto un problema o almeno così sembra


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


quoto


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè notoriamente il presbitismo colpisce più voi


ma dai che siete nate per stare all'Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici......

la controtroprova te la do' indirettamente...

risolvimi sto' problemino:

come cazzo e' che a casa mia stanno 3 capocce mentre sul ripiano doccia 24 flaconi ed io con 1 faccio tutto?

vengono da fuori altre capocce a mia insaputa?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> al peggio non c'è mai fin... diciamo che abbiamo matrimoni vuoti in tenerezze e trasporti affettivi! ti piace?


Si', la definizione è bella anche se ogni caso è davvero diverso. 

Nel mio, secondo me, c'è una tenerezza e trasporto affettivo LATENTE.  O dormiente, non so. Oppure che viene lesinato (da entrambi, ma al momento il piu' avaro sono io) per motivi a me oscuri.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Beh caro mio FATTENE UNA RAGIONE! Tutti cornuti no!


me lo auguro vivamente per tuo marito, perche' ho capito che se la discussione chiarificatrice con lui fallisce, quello e' il suo destino...

e non la separazione...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo è un comportamento normale.....c'è un problema?Proviamo a risolverlo....!Invece no:c'è un problema?Intanto mi becco un'altra fava dalla punta rosa....poi mi interrogo sul perchè il problema non si risolve?E come dovremmo giudicarti?Na poco di buono punto!!!


no caro, io almeno sono finita come sono finita dopo che per due anni ho provato a risolverle e ho trovato un muro
presente un muro?un uomo di un egoismo incredibile carrierista sfrenato
sono staat 8 anni da sola dal lunedi al venerdi ed ero innamorata cotta non vedevo che lui

ora guarda un po' è tornato carino attento
io pru nella mia stancezza ecc alui certe atteznion certe carinerie non le ho mai e dico MAI FATTE MANCARE mai!


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me lo auguro vivamente per tuo marito, perche' ho capito che se la discussione chiarificatrice con lui fallisce, quello e' il suo destino...
> 
> e non la separazione...


Appunto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Ma se non fai sesso con tua moglie per mesi forse un problema esiste.....
> Pensandoci meglio hai ragione tu, infatti per lui non è affatto un problema o almeno così sembra


No problema amica.
1) Lei no voglia scopare con me?
2) Io altre scopare.

Avere fame io mangiare.
Tutte donne hanno fritola.

Io stupido essere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai che siete nate per stare all'Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici......
> 
> la controtroprova te la do' indirettamente...
> 
> ...


... po' esse... ma almeno si lavano...


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Be' già te l'ho detto...non mi piace il tuo nick..stona con le cose che dici.
> Io non lo so com'è...ma io mi ritrovo sempre in ciò che scrivi. Però sai una cosa? C'è differenza, e mi sembra pure banale....ok, faccio finta di non leggere ciò che scrivo...io sono una specie di vetero-femminista...
> Dicevo..un uomo che si ritrova una moglie con certi tipi di difficoltà, forse è più incline a farsene una ragione. Però per una donna sentirsi dire che" Be' però tu sei troppo aggressiva...io insomma"
> E sai anche che ci sono centinaia di uomini che vorrebbero una donna così, credimi ti fa incazzare!


ti do ragione solo in parte, io mi sento uomo, mi piace fare il maschio, dolce ma maschio. però ogni tanto - soprattutto quando stai con la stessa donna da vent'anni .. - dover sempre prendere l'iniziativa è un tantino logorante. e sognare la donna  aggressiva che ti sveglia di notte (solo qualche volta...) sarebbe feonomenale.... oddio, nei matrimoni di oggi, ne conosco poche, tra figli casa marito etc, però mia moglie è a casa con tata e donna di servizio.... ma tant'è.... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... po' esse... ma almeno si lavano...


Un pò troppo però. Forse perchè prima di entrarci puzzano troppo...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ricordi male.....
> I problemi con mio marito sono iniziati dopo e comunque non erano per una totale assenza di sesso. Cosa che invece esiste ora.
> Io ora sono con lui, gli sto vicina e cerco di trovare una soluzione. IO. Lui si barcamena e piuttosto che farsi aiutare resta così............


quindi ti sei messa con il suo migliore amico senza avere manco problemi con tuo marito?

ah ma cosi' e' molto meglio....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti do ragione solo in parte, io mi sento uomo, mi piace fare il maschio, dolce ma maschio. però ogni tanto - soprattutto quando stai con la stessa donna da vent'anni .. - dover sempre prendere l'iniziativa è un tantino logorante. e sognare la donna  aggressiva che ti sveglia di notte (solo qualche volta...) sarebbe feonomenale.... oddio, nei matrimoni di oggi, ne conosco poche, tra figli casa marito etc, *però mia moglie è a casa con tata e donna di servizio.... *ma tant'è....
> 
> bastardo dentro


lo voglio anch'iooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi ti sei messa con il suo migliore amico senza avere manco problemi con tuo marito?
> 
> ah ma cosi' e' molto meglio....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Il problema è forse che se lei insiste troppo per sapere come mai lui non fa più sesso con lei e lui le risponde perchè tu sei andata a letto con un altro.
Questo è un problema grosso.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è forse che se lei insiste troppo per sapere come mai lui non fa più sesso con lei e lui le risponde perchè tu sei andata a letto con un altro.
> Questo è un problema grosso.



pero' cronologicamente nun regge....

ha appena detto che il salto della quaglia l'aveva fatto a rischio perche' in casa il fucile sparava ancora e c'erano le cartucce...

ahahahahah


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti do ragione solo in parte, io mi sento uomo, mi piace fare il maschio, dolce ma maschio. però ogni tanto - soprattutto quando stai con la stessa donna da vent'anni .. - dover sempre prendere l'iniziativa è un tantino logorante. e sognare la donna  aggressiva che ti sveglia di notte (solo qualche volta...) sarebbe feonomenale.... oddio, nei matrimoni di oggi, ne conosco poche, tra figli casa marito etc, però mia moglie è a casa con tata e donna di servizio.... ma tant'è....
> 
> bastardo dentro



Lo sai che se svegliassi mio marito nel cuore della notte per quello lui si incazzerebbe?
Vedi un po' tu..come sto messa!


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me lo auguro vivamente per tuo marito, perche' ho capito che se la discussione chiarificatrice con lui fallisce, quello e' il suo destino...
> 
> e non la separazione...


Senti Ex ma tu vuoi ragionare o vuoi solo provocare?
Da cosa avresti capito che io voglio avere una discussione chiarificatrice con mio marito e poi da quella prenderei le mosse per cornificare?
Non mi sembra di averlo detto...da nessuna parte.
Però se ti fa solo piacere fare il bastian contrario, dimmelo, così ne prendo atto.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Lo sai che se svegliassi mio marito nel cuore della notte per quello lui si incazzerebbe?
> Vedi un po' tu..come sto messa!


chi c'ha er pane nun c'ha li denti...

chi c'ha li denti nun c'ha er pane...

riassunto:

la vita e' proprio una chiavica...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

*ECCO*



exStermy ha detto:


> chi c'ha er pane nun c'ha li denti...
> 
> chi c'ha li denti nun c'ha er pane...
> 
> ...


Oh...per una volta siamo d'accordo!


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Senti Ex ma tu vuoi ragionare o vuoi solo provocare?
> Da cosa avresti capito che io voglio avere una discussione chiarificatrice con mio marito e poi da quella prenderei le mosse per cornificare?
> Non mi sembra di averlo detto...da nessuna parte.
> Però se ti fa solo piacere fare il bastian contrario, dimmelo, così ne prendo atto.


Veramente si capirebbe da come hai concluso il periodo....quale provocare...

chiarisci mejo allora....

opzione a)- ci chiariamo, se si continua a nun tromba', CI SEPARIAMO;

opzione b)- ci chiariamo, pero' se si continua a nun tromba', io nun so' na' martire e...............;

mica e' complicato...

ahahahahah


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Veramente si capirebbe da come hai concluso il periodo....quale provocare...
> 
> chiarisci mejo allora....
> 
> ...


Veramente mi sembrava di essere già stata chiara prima...comunque se ci tieni ribadisco: OPZIONE A ..fino alla morte, però io non sono una martire andava sia nella A) che nella B) secondo me..


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Veramente mi sembrava di essere già stata chiara prima...comunque se ci tieni ribadisco: OPZIONE A ..fino alla morte, però io non sono una martire andava sia nella A) che nella B) secondo me..


Non mischiare le carte mo'....

allora opzione a) e l'accendiamo?

ahahahahah


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non mischiare le carte mo'....
> 
> allora opzione a) e l'accendiamo?
> 
> ahahahahah



ACCENDILA PURE...ma senza ridere.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

I lumini li porto io


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> ACCENDILA PURE...ma senza ridere.


minchia ma sei intrattabile...

fija mia se te perdura, t'autorizzo a manna' affanculo le opzioni...

ahahahahah


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> I lumini li porto io



Se.... qua già la situazione è triste! Mo' pure i lumini...e allora mettiamoci pure le campane a morto, e siamo a posto.:dracula:


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> I lumini li porto io


aspetta ad accenderli....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sono già accesi per me.
Ne porto un pò da casa mia.

Gratis :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' cronologicamente nun regge....
> 
> ha appena detto che il salto della quaglia l'aveva fatto a rischio perche' in casa il fucile sparava ancora e c'erano le cartucce...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma metti che all'epoca lui fosse ignaro...
E ora invece sappia...
Oppure metti anche che all'epoca lei avesse grazie allo spassarsi con l'amico una leggerezza che ora non ha più...no?

E che questa leggerezza facesse vedere in lei una moglie appetitosa eh?

O più semplicemente suo marito la ama ma non la desidera eh?
Capita...

Pensa è successo pure a me!


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O più semplicemente suo marito la ama ma non la desidera eh?
> Capita...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma metti che all'epoca lui fosse ignaro...
> E ora invece sappia...
> Oppure metti anche che all'epoca lei avesse grazie allo spassarsi con l'amico una leggerezza che ora non ha più...no?
> 
> ...


Per me stai discutendo sul nulla, perche' per casi normali il trombarsi il miglior amico/a e' da radiazione ....

per casi normali ripeto....te sei a parte...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4491


te meravigli?

qua se fanno i bagni ed escono asciutti che manco a Lourdes...

che ne sai?

ahahahahah


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia ma sei intrattabile...
> 
> fija mia se te perdura, t'autorizzo a manna' affanculo le opzioni...
> 
> ahahahahah


Stermy te lo dico con voce suadente.....te la faccio soft...ma perché tutti i tuoi interventi si devono chiudere per forza con ahahahahaha?
Me lo spieghi...dolce dolce....?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Stermy te lo dico con voce suadente.....te la faccio soft...ma perché tutti i tuoi interventi si devono chiudere per forza con ahahahahaha?
> Me lo spieghi...dolce dolce....?


da cio' dipende la tua serata?

ahahahahah

non hai proprio un cazzo a cui pensare, neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> da cio' dipende la tua serata?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ah ma allora sei sadico però:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

non è una risata, è un enfisema


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una risata, è un enfisema


Ognuno ha le proprie nevrosi no?
I propri tick...no?


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una risata, è un enfisema



Ah ecco!
Tutto si spiega


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie nevrosi no?
> I propri tick...no?


chiamale nevrosi....

certe vorte, come adesso, mettete a rischio la vescica che manco t'immagini...

che devo mette?.....

aiaiaiaiaiai come soffro?

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chiamale nevrosi....
> 
> certe vorte, come adesso, mettete a rischio la vescica che manco t'immagini...
> 
> ...


COme soffro no...
Ma quanta rabbia che c'ho in corpo si...
O per lo meno quanta paura fottuta di finire male...
Anche se ormai l'età ha fatto il suo corso...

Ma so che temi molto di venir tradito...
Si sente...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme soffro no...
> Ma quanta rabbia che c'ho in corpo si...
> O per lo meno quanta paura fottuta di finire male...
> Anche se ormai l'età ha fatto il suo corso...
> ...


e dove lo senti di preciso?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate



Ma che c'è di male nell'adattarsi?
Ci sono cose che sono così e basta ...
Se fa freddo e io mi sono intestardita ad andare in giro in costume  mi beccherò un malanno...quindi mi adeguo alla temperatura e mi vesto....
Se vedo arrivare una valanga e mi intestardisco che voglio stare lì sarò travolta....quindi mi adeguo e mi sposto...
La natura è natura e non la cambi e questo vale anche per la natura delle persone....


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> da cio' dipende la tua serata?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...




Senti ex...coso..
Vuoi fare le battute? Ti va tanto di ridere?
Almeno le facessi bene...
Potevi dire che ce l'ho un cazzo a cui pensare...allora sì mi avresti fatto ridere!


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) *siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...*Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


Quindi sei d'accordo nel pensare che voi donne rifuggite in altro invece di affrontare un problema?
E che noi uomini siamo in grado di conviverci? Adattarci... o magari affrontarlo di petto?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me lo auguro vivamente per tuo marito, perche' ho capito che se la discussione chiarificatrice con lui fallisce, quello e' il suo destino...
> 
> e non la separazione...


Posso chiederti una cosa? Semplice curiosità...Se entrasse una donna qui e dicesse che suo marito non ha più rapporti con lei da tempo e la motivazione non è nel fatto che si trombi qualcun altra e lei ha deciso di separarsi le daresti ragione?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No problema amica.
> 1) Lei no voglia scopare con me?
> 2) Io altre scopare.
> 
> ...


Bè così è facile, ci arrivo anch'io.....


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? Semplice curiosità...Se entrasse una donna qui e dicesse che suo marito non ha più rapporti con lei da tempo e la motivazione non è nel fatto che si trombi qualcun altra e lei ha deciso di separarsi le daresti ragione?


Oh Farfalla...aspetto insieme a te..
posso fare una previsione?
Le darebbe torto e ahahahahah!
Sicuramente


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ti do ragione solo in parte, io mi sento uomo, mi piace fare il maschio, dolce ma maschio. però ogni tanto - soprattutto quando stai con la stessa donna da vent'anni .. - dover sempre prendere l'iniziativa è un tantino logorante. e sognare la donna aggressiva che ti sveglia di notte (solo qualche volta...) sarebbe feonomenale.... oddio, nei matrimoni di oggi, ne conosco poche, tra figli casa marito etc, però mia moglie è a casa con tata e donna di servizio.... ma tant'è....
> 
> bastardo dentro


mi passi una battuta "chi ha il pane non ha i denti"!!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Ma se non fai sesso con tua moglie per mesi forse un problema esiste.....
> Pensandoci meglio hai ragione tu, infatti per lui non è affatto un problema o almeno così sembra


Io propendo per il "così sembra"


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi ti sei messa con il suo migliore amico senza avere manco problemi con tuo marito?
> 
> ah ma cosi' e' molto meglio....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


mi sono messa con un amico comune. non è meno grave ma suona meno grave

Non ho mai nascosto che sia stata una cosa grave. Sbagli sempre la persona a cui fare la morale


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è forse che se lei insiste troppo per sapere come mai lui non fa più sesso con lei e lui le risponde perchè tu sei andata a letto con un altro.
> Questo è un problema grosso.


ma magari fosse questa la motivazione!!! Almeno saprei che non ha nessun problema  e che è un uomo di 40 anni sano e sereno...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Lo sai che se svegliassi mio marito nel cuore della notte per quello lui si incazzerebbe?
> Vedi un po' tu..come sto messa!


Abbiamo sposato lo stesso uomo


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi passi una battuta "chi ha il pane non ha i denti"!!


Ehi Farfalla, se la memoria non m'inganna avevamo fatto un po' di tempo fa' lo stesso commento insieme, te lo ricordi?Lo posso fare io una volta o sta male?
Ahahahah.


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbiamo sposato lo stesso uomo


Tu dici che due così simili il mondo non li reggerebbe?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? Semplice curiosità...Se entrasse una donna qui e dicesse che suo marito non ha più rapporti con lei da tempo e la motivazione non è nel fatto che si trombi qualcun altra e lei ha deciso di separarsi le daresti ragione?


Chiaramente si separerebbe prima di "risolversi" DIY il suo di problema, no?

Chiaramente farebbe benissimo....mica nasciamo tutti crocerossini....

solo che a parti invertite anche una "rogna" a lei nella vita, si risolverebbe con un bel calcio in culo, no?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi sei d'accordo nel pensare che voi donne rifuggite in altro invece di affrontare un problema?
> E che noi uomini siamo in grado di conviverci? Adattarci... o magari affrontarlo di petto?


no il contrario. Io i miei problemi li sto affrontando, sono stata in terapia e anche questo forum ha fatto molto per me. Mi sono confrontata
Lui invece pensa che magicamente una mattina si sveglierà e tutto sarà risolto


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Oh Farfalla...aspetto insieme a te..
> posso fare una previsione?
> Le darebbe torto e ahahahahah!
> Sicuramente


Sbajato....

pero' se te incricchi e nun sarai piu' bona manco a ciular, potresti esse sbattuta come una vecia pezza da piedi...

che dici ti piace il finale del tuo film?

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io propendo per il "così sembra"


Ripeto sarei più contenta se non lo facesse con me perchè lo a con un'altra. Per il bene che gli voglio sto male per quest'apatia.
Dopodichè non ho nessunissimo segnale che mi faccia pensare che abbia un'altra e ti assicuro che ho indagato eccome se l'ho fatto. E ti giuro che la scoperta in questo momento mi solleverebbe......


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no il contrario. Io i miei problemi li sto affrontando, sono stata in terapia e anche questo forum ha fatto molto per me. Mi sono confrontata
> Lui invece pensa che magicamente una mattina si sveglierà e tutto sarà risolto


Ma non *con *lui, no?

Ma non è alla fin fine un problema di coppia?


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto sarei più contenta se non lo facesse con me perchè lo a con un'altra. Per il bene che gli voglio sto male per quest'apatia.
> Dopodichè non ho nessunissimo segnale che mi faccia pensare che abbia un'altra e ti assicuro che ho indagato eccome se l'ho fatto. E ti giuro che la scoperta in questo momento mi solleverebbe......


ha fatto accertamenti ? come dicevo tempo fa a quintina ci sono alcune patologie che abbassano la libido


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non *con *lui, no?
> 
> Ma non è alla fin fine un problema di coppia?


Da quando abbiamo questo problema io passo ore a parlare con lui. Ore si fa per dire perchè lui non ne vuole parlare. Ammetto che ha un problema ma non vuole andare da nessuno. Non vuole andare da un terapeuta ne solo ne con me, non vuole parlarne con un amico, non vuole parlarne con me. La sua risposta è che è n momento così e che passerà.
Se io non affornto l'argomento lui è la persona più serena del mondo. Magari dentro di lui ci muore ma non c'è modo di fargli affrontare la cosa.
Quando parlavo dei miei problemi mi riferivo a un passato di ansia e attacchi di panico ed altro, che ho affrontato da sola per non pesare su di lui, e l'ho fatto anche per lui perchè avere vicino una persona così poteva non essere facile nemmeno per lui.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha fatto accertamenti ? come dicevo tempo fa a quintina ci sono alcune patologie che abbassano la libido


NO. Non se ne parla proprio di andare da un medico....


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi sono messa con un amico comune. non è meno grave ma suona meno grave
> 
> Non ho mai nascosto che sia stata una cosa grave. Sbagli sempre la persona a cui fare la morale


ogni volta se cambia...

una volta avevo capito che era il tuo migliore amico e mi rispondesti che era di tuo marito...

avevi detto altre volte che prima di tradirlo avevi tentato in tutti i modi di risolvere i problemi e poco fa hai detto che e' successo prima....

nah....

comunque non e' questione di fare la morale, ma che aggiunto al finale, penso che tu sia proprio da podio...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ogni volta se cambia...
> 
> una volta avevo capito che era il tuo migliore amico e mi rispondesti che era di tuo marito...
> 
> ...


ERa un amico comune, mio amico mio che suo.......Mi sa che inizi a mischiare le storie.....
che non sia orgogliosa del podio è  inutile che te lo dica


----------



## Niko74 (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto sarei più contenta se non lo facesse con me perchè lo a con un'altra. Per il bene che gli voglio sto male per quest'apatia.
> Dopodichè non ho nessunissimo segnale che mi faccia pensare che abbia un'altra e ti assicuro che ho indagato eccome se l'ho fatto. E ti giuro che la scoperta in questo momento mi solleverebbe......[/QUOTE
> 
> Ma io nel tuo caso non intendo che abbia un'altra...anche perché hai detto che facevate ancora sesso quando hai iniziato a tradirlo.
> Potrebbe invece essere che sospetti o sappia qualcosa e che la sua reazione sia stata questa apatia riguardo il sesso con te...


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ERa un amico comune, mio amico mio che suo.......Mi sa che inizi a mischiare le storie.....
> che non sia orgogliosa del podio è  inutile che te lo dica


capirai che differenza....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no il contrario. Io i miei problemi li sto affrontando, sono stata in terapia e anche questo forum ha fatto molto per me. Mi sono confrontata
> Lui invece pensa che magicamente una mattina si sveglierà e tutto sarà risolto


Molti uomini agiscono così davanti a un problema... fino a che non è così enorme da non poterlo più ignorare. Spesso se la causa del problema sta in loro, in una loro mancanza o presunta tale. Io all'inizio con mio marito pensavo fosse una cosa data dall'educazione di mia suocera... ma poi ho visto che non è così.


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO. Non se ne parla proprio di andare da un medico....


Conosco la storia..nemmeno mio marito ci andrebbe mai.
Magari una volta ne parliamo in privato, che dici?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Conosco la storia..nemmeno mio marito ci andrebbe mai.
> Magari una volta ne parliamo in privato, che dici?


Si mi farebbe piacere


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molti uomini agiscono così davanti a un problema... fino a che non è così enorme da non poterlo più ignorare. Spesso se la causa del problema sta in loro, in una loro mancanza o presunta tale. Io all'inizio con mio marito pensavo fosse una cosa data dall'educazione di mia suocera... ma poi ho visto che non è così.


Mio marito dice che sono io che lo blocco...che ogni volta ha paura di non accontentarmi e questo pensiero gli crea ansia..e alla fine ha paura e non inizia proprio. 
Perché quell'altra signora non gli metteva ansia, non me l'ha mai detto. Io credo che certe volte il sesso che dovrebbe essere la cosa più naturale del mondo, diventa troppo cerebrale e allora che cosa ne resta? Si deve agire d'istinto secondo me, quando inizi a scavare e a dire sì però è così..colà. E' la fine, non sarà più un buon sesso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

ci sono forme di depressione che cominciano in questo modo;
 molti stati d'ansia colpiscono gli uomini un po' di tutte le età ma quella di mezzo è parecchio vulnerabile...non si parla di andropausa ma credo che ci siano sintomi similari


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sbajato....
> 
> pero' se te incricchi e nun sarai piu' bona manco a ciular, potresti esse sbattuta come una vecia pezza da piedi...
> 
> ...


Magari se traduci in italiano, posso pure provare a risponderti..
Aspetta non so se ne vale la pena
AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Mio marito dice che sono io che lo blocco...che ogni volta ha paura di non accontentarmi e questo pensiero gli crea ansia..e alla fine ha paura e non inizia proprio.
> Perché quell'altra signora non gli metteva ansia, non me l'ha mai detto. Io credo che certe volte il sesso che dovrebbe essere la cosa più naturale del mondo, diventa troppo cerebrale e allora che cosa ne resta? Si deve agire d'istinto secondo me, quando inizi a scavare e a dire sì però è così..colà. E' la fine, non sarà più un buon sesso.


Perchè di soddisfare lei non gliene importava un cavolo,probabilmente. Il che vuol dire che di te ha un'immagine molto importante, che lo mette in soggezione. Certo che senza ricorrere ad un aiuto... è dura


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè di soddisfare lei non gliene importava un cavolo,probabilmente. Il che vuol dire che di te ha un'immagine molto importante, che lo mette in soggezione. Certo che senza ricorrere ad un aiuto... è dura


Infatti Sbri, è proprio così.
E poi in questa situazione, se ne parliamo è ancora peggio.


----------



## melania (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Infatti Sbri, è proprio così.
> E poi in questa situazione, se ne parliamo è ancora peggio.


Se lo chiedi a lui..risponde che io sono il suo sogno realizzato. E' bellissimo, lo so, però..


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

anche in casa mia, io sono stata in terapia, lui non se ne parla...lui non ha difetti (lui dice) lui si fa i fatti suoi alla stragrande...coltiva le sue "passioni ed hobbies"... lui non c'è quasi mai...poi quando gli dico che ho imparato a fare tutto da sola e che se c'è o non c'è non è un problema mi arrangio...gli vengono i lucciconi....e poi lo chiamano sesso forte!!!!vabbè oggi sono nera!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dove lo senti di preciso?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Si percepisce nei tuoi post...
Cioè forse c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...
Tu magari sei come dire un repressone, che si è autocostretto a vivere in un certo modo, pur di non avere casini, o grane o stare sciallo...
Adesso arrivi in un'età in cui ti rendi conto di esserti perso qualcosa che non tornerà indietro.

E ti ritrovi in un mondo di miserabili...
Dove della tua virtù non se ne impippa nessuno e scopri che non serve a niente...

Ma facile dire io farei qua o là finchè non ci si trova in mezzo alle cose eh?

Magari il tuo non essere dipendente affettivo da nessuno, ad altri occhi appare solo come fragilità o paura di amare in un certo modo...che magari regala in certi momenti della vita emozioni uniche e irripetibili.

Scopri infine che l'unico vero aiuto deriva dalla solidarietà di chi è passato per certi guai...

Ma non so se mi sono spiegato bene...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono forme di depressione che cominciano in questo modo;
> molti stati d'ansia colpiscono gli uomini un po' di tutte le età ma quella di mezzo è parecchio vulnerabile...non si parla di andropausa ma credo che ci siano sintomi similari


Ma c'è una forma di depressione maschile che tanti mariti conoscono...
Si chiama nevrosi da moglie pecolosa e rompicoglioni.

Cioè mettiamo che un uomo sia lì: sciallo e stia bene.
Arriva lei e comincia con un discorso.

Lui si guarda dentro e si dice...ah si vero...lei ha acceso una lampadina...e dice...non hai mai voglia di ciulare con me...

Un uomo se non ha voglia di parlare...tende a spegnere quella lampadina.

Se lei inizia a pressarlo e a stressarlo lui si chiude sempre più...

Invece tutte le donne sanno che con un uomo...le parole non servono proprio ad un cazzo.
Il 90% delle parole vanno in men che non si fica nel dimenticatoio...

Per esempio io sono lì e mi dico...solo una cosa...quando la finirà con sta storia?

Tutte le donne sanno che con un uomo ci vogliono azioni e gesti...
Della serie adesso gli salto addosso...no?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si percepisce nei tuoi post...
> Cioè forse c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...
> Tu magari sei come dire un repressone, che si è autocostretto a vivere in un certo modo, pur di non avere casini, o grane o stare sciallo...
> Adesso arrivi in un'età in cui ti rendi conto di esserti perso qualcosa che non tornerà indietro.
> ...


ma a te pare cosi' strano che uno si sposi a 36 anni dopo essersi levato tutti gli sfizi che gli pareva?

la fine che hai fatto te invece e' tipica di chi si sposa alla cazzo appena uscito dal seminario con un'altra che scappava dalla famiglia...

e sara' la ennesima vorta che te lo spiego....

fattelo spiega' da chi te segue....

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Magari se traduci in italiano, posso pure provare a risponderti..
> Aspetta non so se ne vale la pena
> AHAHAHAHAHAH


per me e' gia' una risposta....

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è una forma di depressione maschile che tanti mariti conoscono...
> Si chiama nevrosi da moglie pecolosa e rompicoglioni.
> 
> Cioè mettiamo che un uomo sia lì: sciallo e stia bene.
> ...


Sono tutto tranne che una moglie rompicoglioni...
non mi servi tu per sapere che devo prendere l'iniziativa e lo faccio con il risultato di fargli montare l'ansia addosso e mi sento una m..a quando accade...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a te pare cosi' strano che uno si sposi a 36 anni dopo essersi levato tutti gli sfizi che gli pareva?
> 
> la fine che hai fatto te invece e' tipica di chi si sposa alla cazzo appena uscito dal seminario con un'altra che scappava dalla famiglia...
> 
> ...


Ma io non ho fatto una brutta fine eh?
Ho passato dei brutti periodi, poi ho affrontato tutte le questioni in maniera radicale, e adesso sto attraversando l'epoca migliore della mia vita, no? Mai stato più sereno e tranquillo.
Anche tu mi hai dato spunti di riflessione mica da poco con il discorso sulle dipendenze affettive...Sai che roba se mi ritrovavo dipendente affettivo de na brutta stronza? Mi sarei autocondannato ad un'infelicità che non ha ragioni di essere...

Piuttosto ammiro molto mia moglie...
Le mie amiche mi stanno facendo riflettere sul fatto che per stare con me ci vuole una pazienza infinita no?

Si chi mi segue mi ha spiegato molte cose...che poi ho verificato nella realtà e nella pratica...e sono subito stato bene...

Poi hai voglia eh?
A me non basterebbero 250 anni per togliermi tutti gli sfizi che voglio togliermi...quindi sono costretto anch'io ad operare delle scelte e delle rinunce eh?

Non capisco cosa c'entri l'età in cui ci si sposa...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho fatto una brutta fine eh?
> Ho passato dei brutti periodi, poi ho affrontato tutte le questioni in maniera radicale, e adesso sto attraversando l'epoca migliore della mia vita, no? Mai stato più sereno e tranquillo.
> Anche tu mi hai dato spunti di riflessione mica da poco con il discorso sulle dipendenze affettive...Sai che roba se mi ritrovavo dipendente affettivo de na brutta stronza? Mi sarei autocondannato ad un'infelicità che non ha ragioni di essere...
> 
> ...


pazienza si, ma anche un gran pelo sullo stomaco


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ripeto sarei più contenta se non lo facesse con me perchè lo a con un'altra. Per il bene che gli voglio sto male per quest'apatia.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono tutto tranne che una moglie rompicoglioni...
> non mi servi tu per sapere che devo prendere l'iniziativa e lo faccio con il risultato di fargli montare l'ansia addosso e mi sento una m..a quando accade...


Non volevo darti della rompicoglioni.
Perchè ti metti subito sulle difensive?
Facevo un ragionamento generale, riportando una riflessione di una mia carissima amica...che mi ha confidato...sai sono stata molto esigente con lui...ma mi detestavo perchè vedevo che finivo per apparire a lui un tipo di donna che lui detesta...e ho cambiato le mie strategie...

Insomma un po' di fantasia no?

Quante strategie hai mutato prima di gettare la spugna?

Vediamo a me farebbe montare l'ansia che so...una molto appicicosa no?
Oppure una che mi ha sempre fatto sentire che tutti gli altri uomini sono meglio di me no?

E' molto determinante il "come" si prende l'iniziativa...penso...

Ehi ma guarda che so come si sta eh?
Non ho problemi a dirti che anni fa a causa dei rifiuti di mia moglie pensavo di essere diventato impotente...

Allora pensa che bella roba...prestazioni da schifo con la moglie...e leggiadre con le mie amiche...

Ho solo capito che i rifiuti mi fanno male dentro...
E piuttosto di stare male dentro...IO per primo ho smesso di cercarla...no?

Quando poi è venuta in cerca lei dopo anni...
La mia reazione è stata violentissima nei suoi confronti...le ho scaricato addosso una montagna di merda che non ti dico...

Non so come spiegartelo...dopo la montagna di merda...lei è cambiata...e adesso non è mai stata così strafiga e sexy come in questi ultimi mesi...

Ora è lei che cerca me...
E orpetina se el funziona con lei...

Ma ci è voluto lo scarico del camion...

Ohi quando la misura è colma è colma.

La scintilla fu questa...
Lei mi disse ti rifiutavo perchè tu mi trattavi male...
Io le ho rinfacciato tutte le cose che io proponevo a cui diceva sempre no.

E fatalità ha capito che chiedevo cose scontate e naturali...perchè tutte quelle diciamo "strane" le ho in abbondanza con altre donne...quindi?

Si sarà detta o mi do una bella svegliata...o qua si mette davvero male per me...

Adesso va tutto da dio!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pazienza si, ma anche un gran pelo sullo stomaco


Perchè?
Che ne sai tu?
Neanche lei è santa maria goretti eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Che ne sai tu?
> Neanche lei è santa maria goretti eh?


leggo quello che scrivi e quindi deduco.
ma ci credo, infatti ho scritto che ci vuole il pelo.
Santa Maria Goretti era depilata, sai.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> leggo quello che scrivi e quindi deduco.
> ma ci credo, infatti ho scritto che ci vuole il pelo.
> Santa Maria Goretti era depilata, sai.


Ah ho capito...
deduci...
Ah ok..

Bon dei..
Ciao.


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Su su non litighiamo e facciamo i complimenti al mio nuovo Avatar:

per la cronaca ero sul ponte che porta a Windhelm.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito...
> deduci...
> Ah ok..
> 
> ...


Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Su su non litighiamo e facciamo i complimenti al mio nuovo Avatar:
> 
> per la cronaca ero sul ponte che porta a Windhelm.


Ma no Andy...era bellissimo quello di prima uffa...porco can...


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no Andy...era bellissimo quello di prima uffa...porco can...


E che stavo ascoltando l'OST di Skyrim... ed ero immerso nei suoi ricordi...

E cavolo mi commuove... solo Final Fantasy VII E VIII mi hanno dato queste sensazioni...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non volevo darti della rompicoglioni.
> Perchè ti metti subito sulle difensive?
> Facevo un ragionamento generale, riportando una riflessione di una mia carissima amica...che mi ha confidato...sai sono stata molto esigente con lui...ma mi detestavo perchè vedevo che finivo per apparire a lui un tipo di donna che lui detesta...e ho cambiato le mie strategie...
> 
> ...


Avevo capito che non era riferito a me. Non sono sulla difensiva ma quesra cosa mii fa stare male e magari reagisco nel mido sbagkiato. Mi sembra di fare tutto il possibile mA magari non é così...


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Su su non litighiamo e facciamo i complimenti al mio nuovo Avatar:
> 
> per la cronaca ero sul ponte che porta a Windhelm.


bello per carità ma il gattino con la canna era fichissimo!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito che non era riferito a me. Non sono sulla difensiva ma quesra cosa mii fa stare male e magari reagisco nel mido sbagkiato. Mi sembra di fare tutto il possibile mA magari non é così...


Forse il segreto sta nello: sbattersene i maroni.
Smettere di pensare a lui e pensare a te stessa.
Poi quando avrà voglia si sveglierà e verrà in cerca di te no?

Non ti pare che fare ruotare la tua vita in funzione di un marito sia solo una colossale perdita di tempo?

Non hai altro a cui pensare?

Sii altruista!
Pensa ad altro...

E ricorda la parola d'ordine del Tuba...Sciallanza...
Con quella si aggiusta sempre tutto!
Provare per credere:up::up::up:


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E che stavo ascoltando l'OST di Skyrim... ed ero immerso nei suoi ricordi...
> 
> E cavolo mi commuove... solo Final Fantasy VII E VIII mi hanno dato queste sensazioni...


e dimmi il mio che ti sembra?...dai sono in vena di cambiamenti ed invece che dal parrucchiere cambio avatar....costa meno


----------



## stellina (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse il segreto sta nello: sbattersene i maroni.
> Smettere di pensare a lui e pensare a te stessa.
> *Poi quando avrà voglia si sveglierà e verrà in cerca di te no?*
> 
> ...


ok io lo sai che ho fatto così...ho chiuso non 2 ma 200 occhi!!! e quando gli dico che ho imparato a fare per me e la prole tutto da sola...che ho imparato dalla solitudine a stare bene sola... a lui vengono i lucciconi. ed ora che si fa? il contadino per me è arrivato in ritardo a chiudere la stalla, i buoi sono già belli che scappati. mi sono distaccata emotivamente...e ora come si fa????????


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse il segreto sta nello: sbattersene i maroni.
> Smettere di pensare a lui e pensare a te stessa.
> Poi quando avrà voglia si sveglierà e verrà in cerca di te no?
> 
> ...


Io non vivo in funzione sua. Ho una vita ricca di interessi e di amici. Se volessi so che potrei anche divertirmi al di fuori ma mi preoccupo per lui. Quello che mi fa stare male é, certo, che non fa sesso con me m soprattutto vhe mon pensi a se stesso, che accetti passivamente tutto..
potrei anche non amarlo piú ma resta una persona importante e a cui sono molto legata..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non vivo in funzione sua. Ho una vita ricca di interessi e di amici. Se volessi so che potrei anche divertirmi al di fuori ma mi preoccupo per lui. Quello che mi fa stare male é, certo, che non fa sesso con me m soprattutto vhe mon pensi a se stesso, che accetti passivamente tutto..
> potrei anche non amarlo piú ma resta una persona importante e a cui sono molto legata..


Ma ricorda una cosa...se accetti eh?
NON sei NELLA SUA TESTA!

Finchè lui non si mette lì e ti dice cosa ha dentro...

Tu puoi solo farti film in testa eh?

Che ne sai tu di cosa passa per la sua testa?

Magari lui è sciallissimo no?

Lo vedi triste e sofferente?
O tranquillo come un pascià?


----------



## Andy (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e dimmi il mio che ti sembra?...dai sono in vena di cambiamenti ed invece che dal parrucchiere cambio avatar....costa meno


Secondo me dovresti mettere una sola Stellina. Con quell'avatar ti perdi nella moltitudine, ma non è così, vero?


----------



## bastardo dentro (23 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ehi Farfalla, se la memoria non m'inganna avevamo fatto un po' di tempo fa' lo stesso commento insieme, te lo ricordi?Lo posso fare io una volta o sta male?
> Ahahahah.


mia moglie vorrebbe mandarmi dal terapeuta che calma gli impulsi sessuali, dice che sono troppo attivo... esiste?


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Su su non litighiamo e facciamo i complimenti al mio nuovo Avatar:
> 
> per la cronaca ero sul ponte che porta a Windhelm.


complimenti per il tuo nuovo avatar 
l'altro mi impressionava troppo...


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> bello per carità ma il gattino con la canna era fichissimo!!!!


noooooooo
il gattino con la canna noooooooo


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è una forma di depressione maschile che tanti mariti conoscono...
> Si chiama nevrosi da moglie pecolosa e rompicoglioni.
> 
> Cioè mettiamo che un uomo sia lì: sciallo e stia bene.
> ...


ma allora è proprio vero che gli uomini vengono da Marte e le donne da Venere 

Conte, ma lo sai che il tuo linguaggio è decisamente immaginifico?


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma allora è proprio vero che gli uomini vengono da Marte e le donne da Venere
> 
> Conte, ma lo sai che il tuo linguaggio è decisamente immaginifico?


ma con che cazzo pasteggi la sera?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Immaginifico. PUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mia moglie vorrebbe mandarmi dal terapeuta che calma gli impulsi sessuali, dice che sono troppo attivo... esiste?


Dipende da cosa intende per troppo attivo... Credo che vi siano dei limiti e che sia snche giusto rispettare le esigenze dell'altro...


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intende per troppo attivo... Credo che vi siano dei limiti e che sia snche giusto rispettare le esigenze dell'altro...



:up:


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intende per troppo attivo... Credo che vi siano dei limiti e che sia snche giusto rispettare le esigenze dell'altro...


Pero' che spreco...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' che spreco...
> 
> ahahahahahah


dici? a chi tanto e a chi niente? :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici? a chi tanto e a chi niente? :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oyyyeahhhh...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> oyyyeahhhh...
> 
> ahahahahah


:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no non è necessariamente così...
> Io ho tradito mio marito quando i rapporti c'erano e non avevano subito cali rispetto ai primi tempi...
> il problema è che mentre noi donne (sto generalizzando lo so) siamo più propense davanti a un "problema" ad andare a fondo anche a rischio di doverci mettere in gioco e scoprire cose di noi che non avremmo voluto sapere, voi uomini tenente a lasciare che le cose vadano a posto da sole...Il problema è che quando non vanno a posto comunque sia vi adattate


 Qualcuno mi spiega cosa aveva di offensivo questo post per essere rubinato? 
Saranno i risultati dell'autogestione..
sei ridicolo a dir poco e comunque ho 1575 punti prima di riuscire a buttarmi fuori ne hsi di rubini da dare
tanto per informarti dopo il tuo rubino sono arrivati 4 smeraldi quindi stai sereno....
che schifo ribadisco


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa aveva di offensivo questo post per essere rubinato?
> Saranno i risultati dell'autogestione..
> sei ridicolo a dir poco e comunque ho 1575 punti prima di riuscire a buttarmi fuori ne hsi di rubini da dare
> tanto per informarti dopo il tuo rubino sono arrivati 4 smeraldi quindi stai sereno....
> che schifo ribadisco


ops..ho ricevuto anch'io un paio di rossi .l'unica cosa che chiederei è solo la possibilità di fare tono su tono dell'avatar del momento...se non chiedo troppo , s'intende


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops..ho ricevuto anch'io un paio di rossi .l'unica cosa che chiederei è solo la possibilità di fare tono su tono dell'avatar del momento...se non chiedo troppo , s'intende


Ma perche' hai necessita' di abbinarlo sempre alle scarpe ed alla borsetta?

fanatica...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops..ho ricevuto anch'io un paio di rossi .l'unica cosa che chiederei è solo la possibilità di fare tono su tono dell'avatar del momento...se non chiedo troppo , s'intende


i rubini li prendo io e ti ammollo le ametiste. se po fa'?


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i rubini li prendo io e ti ammollo le ametiste. se po fa'?


parliamone, coraggioso sconosciuto


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamone, coraggioso sconosciuto


ok. mica vorrai la differenza però!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops..ho ricevuto anch'io un paio di rossi .l'unica cosa che chiederei è solo la possibilità di fare tono su tono dell'avatar del momento...se non chiedo troppo , s'intende


amo il rosso solo sulle unghie e su una decoltèe tacco 12


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto sarei più contenta se non lo facesse con me perchè lo a con un'altra. Per il bene che gli voglio sto male per quest'apatia.
> Dopodichè non ho nessunissimo segnale che mi faccia pensare che abbia un'altra e ti assicuro che ho indagato eccome se l'ho fatto. E ti giuro che la scoperta in questo momento mi solleverebbe......


Stai messa uguale uguale a me
rossi


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da quando abbiamo questo problema io passo ore a parlare con lui. Ore si fa per dire perchè lui non ne vuole parlare. Ammetto che ha un problema ma non vuole andare da nessuno. Non vuole andare da un terapeuta ne solo ne con me, non vuole parlarne con un amico, non vuole parlarne con me. La sua risposta è che è n momento così e che passerà.
> Se io non affornto l'argomento lui è la persona più serena del mondo. Magari dentro di lui ci muore ma non c'è modo di fargli affrontare la cosa.
> Quando parlavo dei miei problemi mi riferivo a un passato di ansia e attacchi di panico ed altro, che ho affrontato da sola per non pesare su di lui, e l'ho fatto anche per lui perchè avere vicino una persona così poteva non essere facile nemmeno per lui.....


farfalla scrivi cose che potrei scrivere ioi
però da un emdico è andato e nessun problema
io e lui isnieme da quel punto di fista non funz più
idem x me attacchia pancio ansia dimagrimento
ma se io non scatenola discussione mai e mai una volta che mi abbia detto ne parliamo? 
mai preoccupato di parlare di contraccezione x dire
il mio amante si preocc di piu
maddai


----------



## oceansize (24 Febbraio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Mio marito dice che sono io che lo blocco...che ogni volta ha paura di non accontentarmi e questo pensiero gli crea ansia..e alla fine ha paura e non inizia proprio.
> Perché quell'altra signora non gli metteva ansia, non me l'ha mai detto. Io credo che certe volte il sesso che dovrebbe essere la cosa più naturale del mondo, diventa troppo cerebrale e allora che cosa ne resta? Si deve agire d'istinto secondo me, quando inizi a scavare e a dire sì però è così..colà. E' la fine, non sarà più un buon sesso.



avete mai provato chessò a farvi una canna, una bottiglia di rosso a cena? 
non è una provocazione, magari per un po' il cervello si spegne e si rimettono in moto sensazioni e gesti sopiti, così poi l'ansia da prestazione passa.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> avete mai provato chessò a farvi una canna, una bottiglia di rosso a cena?
> non è una provocazione, magari per un po' il cervello si spegne e si rimettono in moto sensazioni e gesti sopiti, così poi l'ansia da prestazione passa.


Si brava furba...
AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA...
Allora una mi fa...dai andemo lì...a....
Ma prima dice avrei un po' di fame...e troviamo una trattoria di quelle che piacciono a me...

E lì il vino si spreca a fiumi...cavoli perfino i bigoli all'anatra...e giù...e giù

Mi alzo allegro come non mai...

E lei fa la faccia...da desso eh...mi rivolta come un calzino...

Arriviamo all'albergo e io sono allegro e spensierato...canto perfin...marietta damela...marieta damela...

Ma giunto davanti al letto
Capoto e inizio a ronfare...

AHAHAHAHAAH...
Mi sveglio e trovo lei nuda seduta sul letto fianco a me...con le braccia concerte...e che fa fumo dalle orecchie e dal naso...

Le faccio...
Ah che bello che è stato...mi stavo riposando...adesso lo rifacciamo...no?

E lei mi fa ancora più incazzata...ma qualo lo rifacciamo?
Son due ore che dormi come un ghiro...

E io...
Va von dei...capita no?


----------



## melania (24 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> avete mai provato chessò a farvi una canna, una bottiglia di rosso a cena?
> non è una provocazione, magari per un po' il cervello si spegne e si rimettono in moto sensazioni e gesti sopiti, così poi l'ansia da prestazione passa.


Entro solo per dire che è bellissima questa... 
Peccato che non fumo e non bevo...sì..però solo questo...
NON sono morigerata.....e non vado in chiesa e ....farei sesso...fosse possibile......
Però grazie ugualmente, tutti i consigli sono ben accetti.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché non dirmelo allora?
> ...


----------



## stellina (24 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti mettere una sola Stellina. Con quell'avatar ti perdi nella moltitudine, ma non è così, vero?


osservazione acuta e quindi ora vado a cercare qualcosina.....grazie del consiglio!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (24 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> farfalla scrivi cose che potrei scrivere ioi
> però da un emdico è andato e nessun problema
> io e lui isnieme da quel punto di fista non funz più
> idem x me attacchia pancio ansia dimagrimento
> ...


Boh...io non riesco a capire cosa significa "non funziona più" se non ci sono problemi fisici....anche solo meccanicamente DEVE funzionare....

Per il fatto che lui non ne voglia mai parlare...però se inizi la discussione tu allora si parla...beh....scusa tanto...ma quando è che tu o farfalla avete parlato del fatto che li tradite? 

Pure mia moglie se non sono io a parlarne, del tradimento intendo, è la persona più felice del mondo (apparentemente almeno) e di certo non gli passa per l'anticamera del cervello di tirar fuori lei il discorso....ovviamente non posso dire lo stesso di voi perché non vi conosco ma il fatto che sia tu che farfalla li tradite (o li avete traditi) per anni mi può dare un'idea


----------



## tesla (24 Febbraio 2012)

a me è capitato con due ragazze di non volerne sapere e di sfuggire alla cosa come la peste. 
erano rapporti lunghi, strascicati nelle discussioni e sfilacciati dalle incomprensioni. 
non ne volevo proprio sapere. non era nemmeno disamoramento, era solo il clima che si creava


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eehh...io mica posso saperlo dato che ho resistito si e no 2 mesi con i dubbi e solo 2 giorni quando avevo la certezza...poi ho affrontato il problema.
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si la prendo. Si si tira indietro con aria dispiaciuta. Non accampa scuse dice semplicemente che non vuole...Mai in maniera aggressiva o incazzata solo dispiaciuta
> ...


----------



## stellina (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> amo il rosso solo sulle unghie e su una *decoltèe tacco 12*


  :up: bella anche rosso sangue di piccione!!!!


----------



## Diletta (24 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ho fatto una brutta fine eh?
> Ho passato dei brutti periodi, poi ho affrontato tutte le questioni in maniera radicale, e adesso sto attraversando l'epoca migliore della mia vita, no? Mai stato più sereno e tranquillo.
> Anche tu mi hai dato spunti di riflessione mica da poco con il discorso sulle dipendenze affettive...Sai che roba se mi ritrovavo dipendente affettivo de na brutta stronza? Mi sarei autocondannato ad un'infelicità che non ha ragioni di essere...
> 
> ...



Conte, l'età in cui ci si sposa c'entra, eccome...
Moltissimo dipende dal bagaglio di esperienze che uno si porta appresso nel momento di sposarsi, e più ci si sposa tardi più è verosimile che questo bagaglio sia pesante...ed è molto meglio che lo sia.
Hai detto anche tu che se non si fanno certe cose queste mancheranno prima o poi, e se ti mancano da sposato la faccenda si complica...e via con le corna.
Diciamo che le esperienze pregresse danno un po' più di garanzia, poi è anche vero però che per alcuni non bastano mai, e qui mi fermo...


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niko74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si la prendo. Si si tira indietro con aria dispiaciuta. Non accampa scuse dice semplicemente che non vuole...Mai in maniera aggressiva o incazzata solo dispiaciuta
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > devi convincerlo ad andare da un dottore; non so con quale sia meglio cominciare tra: andrologo, neurologo o medico di base
> ...


----------



## stellina (24 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie minerva. Ci sto provando da tempo ormai. Per ora non c'è verso.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

Ma se invece fosse portarlo dall'infermierona...la Cavagna...ahn vedi se non va no?


----------



## L'altra me (3 Marzo 2012)

*il piede in due scarpe*

E il rapporto si è strutturato e siamo uniti complici ma sereni nel darci gioia reciproca e x assurdo è migliorata la ns vita coniugale
Io con sensi di colpa ma pochi
dopo 2 anni di assenza totale di rapporti, ho 36 anni sono una bella donna a detta di molti ricevo tanti apprezzamenti solo mio marito sembra non desiderarmi più



Allora ti prendi il sesso da uno impegnato e nessuno vuole rinunciare a niente..... Ma bravi bravi! siete due egoisti e basta! A te se non va bene tuo marito....la cosa più corretta è la separazione e dopo sei libera di fare sesso con chi vuoi....questo fatto di essere leoni con l'amante e c... Con i rispettivi partner la dice lunga su che gente circola....nessuno vuole assumersi le proprie responsabilità... è meno impegnativo farsi l'amante. E si perché le cose belle si danno a lui e le paranoie al marito....e viceversa. Ma basta....prendi una decisione e fatti una vita con un uomo tuo. Mio marito lo faceva con me con frequenza e accontentava anche la mia amica dal marito dormiente. Poi li ho scoperti, è scoppiato un putiferio e indovina chi ci ha rimesso reputazione e appagamento sessuale?  Se è amore vi separate, se è sesso prima o poi finirà e ti sentirai una cacca....


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa aveva di offensivo questo post per essere rubinato?
> Saranno i risultati dell'autogestione..
> sei ridicolo a dir poco e comunque ho 1575 punti prima di riuscire a buttarmi fuori ne hsi di rubini da dare
> tanto per informarti dopo il tuo rubino sono arrivati 4 smeraldi quindi stai sereno....
> che schifo ribadisco



Dai Farfalla, anche io ho ricevuto rubini del tutto immotivati... capita a tutti e tutte, poi appunto quello che conta è altro


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da quando abbiamo questo problema io passo ore a parlare con lui. Ore si fa per dire perchè lui non ne vuole parlare. Ammetto che ha un problema ma non vuole andare da nessuno. Non vuole andare da un terapeuta ne solo ne con me, non vuole parlarne con un amico, non vuole parlarne con me. La sua risposta è che è n momento così e che passerà.
> Se io non affornto l'argomento lui è la persona più serena del mondo. Magari dentro di lui ci muore ma non c'è modo di fargli affrontare la cosa.
> Quando parlavo dei miei problemi mi riferivo a un passato di ansia e attacchi di panico ed altro, che ho affrontato da sola per non pesare su di lui, e l'ho fatto anche per lui perchè avere vicino una persona così poteva non essere facile nemmeno per lui.....



Salto avanti indietro...

Sai Farfalla, quando avevo io gli stessi problemi con mio marito, credevo di essere l'unica sulla faccia della terra. Con un machismo così diffuso, credevo fosse alieno un uomo che non voleva fare sesso.

Eppure, da allora, conto quante persone conosco il cui compagno o compagna hanno perso completamente o quasi l'interesse. Sono tante. Un panorama triste, lo so, e per il quale non avevo e non ho alcuna idea di come uscirne.
Ma mi rendo conto sempre più che è una cosa che succede molto più "normalmente" di quanto si pensi.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Marzo 2012)

Non so se la mia esperienza può contare qualcosa in questo contesto.
Mio marito mi ha disertato per anni, fino al momento dello scoperto tradimento.
Poi, che fosse rivalsa, o pura, o che so io, diventò molto attivo.

Io non mi negavo, ma diventava sempre più difficile, fino a che addirittura cominciai a pensare "dai questa è andata, magari per qualche giorno mi lascia stare".

Io non lo amavo più. Ma a parte quello -visto che il sesso cmq mi piace- che motivo avevo per viverla così male? E credetemi, non aggiungo particolari sul mio stato emotivo in quei momenti perchè non mi va di ricordarli.

Ogni "sessione" mi richiedeva uno sforzo enorme. Avevo davanti a me una persona che mi richiedeva passione, dedizione, amore, che non avevo, e che non accettava che non ci fossero. E non mi lasciava il tempo di cercarle, spolverarle, riscoprirle dentro di me.
Lui lo faceva anche a parole, e anche zitto percepivo un continuo esame... ti piace? ma la sento la passione? ce ne mette abbastanza? reagisce come dovrebbe? Prende l'iniziativa? ha voglia come me? 
Questionava, sia a parole che con sguardi, sulla qualità dei miei rumori di apprezzamento, sulla qualità dei miei orgasmi, sulla quantità di desiderio.
Mettevo sufficiente passione nel dargli piacere? Godevo nel dargli piacere? 
E magari, volevo provare quella posizione e quell'altra? Sì? Perchè non glielo avevo mai detto prima? No? Perchè non vuoi? c'è qualcosa che non va? non mi vuoi abbastanza?

L'ultimo rapporto fu per me come uno stupro, e fu il definitivo sigillo alla fine del mio matrimonio, sebbene in seguito le cose si trascinarono ancora a lungo. Purtroppo per lui e per me.

Non penso minimamente che le donne qua possano raggiungere i parossismi del mio ex.
Quello che volevo comunicare era il senso di ansia generato dentro di se dall'idea delle aspettative dell'altro.
Magari del tutto immotivato.
Ma il carico con cui ci si presenta a letto può essere più che sufficiente per decidere di evitare quella che a quel punto è diventata "la tenzone".
Anche se magari, ripeto, non lo è, ed il problema e l'ansia è tutto nella testa di chi ha paura.


----------



## Tebe (4 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se la mia esperienza può contare qualcosa in questo contesto.
> Mio marito mi ha disertato per anni, fino al momento dello scoperto tradimento.
> Poi, che fosse rivalsa, o pura, o che so io, diventò molto attivo.
> 
> ...


Non è fine ma...Minchia. Un film del terrore emotivo.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissento su ogni cosa,il raggio di sole?Vai al mare!!!!Ma una domanda sola:Come mai scrivete quì i vostri disagi dopo esservi già calati le mutande???????



il forum chiamasi tradimento.net
ecco perchè


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

Io comprrerei dei reagenti per vedere se sulle mutante sporche che ti porta a casa dopo una settimana di lavoro di carriera ci sono tracce di sperma.
Se ne trovi strofina le mutande( quelle pulite) che si porta in valigia quando parte con del peperoncino, così il pisello gli brucia così tanto che non osa....usarlo...
e vai avanti così per mesi mesi..... mettilo ko.
tanto non può incolpare te per l'uretrite che gli viene....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dai Farfalla, anche io ho ricevuto rubini del tutto immotivati... capita a tutti e tutte, poi appunto quello che conta è altro


Certo ma quando capita ai nuovi mi spiace..
Ti ripeto che non é un problema mi stupisce che dopo due anni di soli smeraldi fi colpo rivevo un sacco di rubini..


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo ma quando capita ai nuovi mi spiace..
> Ti ripeto che non é un problema mi stupisce che dopo due anni di soli smeraldi fi colpo rivevo un sacco di rubini..



ti vogliono eliminare-ovvio no?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti vogliono eliminare-ovvio no?


Lo sospetto ma la vedo dura poverini:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo sospetto ma la vedo dura poverini:mrgreen:



brava!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è fine ma...Minchia. Un film del terrore emotivo.



yep. Non hai idea di quanto ben riuscito, come film del terrore. Da Oscar.


----------



## Sole (4 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *togli il sesso da un matrimonio e null'altro resta
> *
> cioè...il mio oggi è ancora in piedi proprio grazie al sesso...da quello si può costruire/ricostruire ogni cosa...
> 
> ...


Vabbè, non esageriamo però.

E' vero che il sesso è importante, ma che non resti nient'altro mi sembra un po' esagerato eh. Io se non facessi sesso con mio marito avrei comunque molte altre passioni da condividere con lui, tante risate, molta complicità, il compito di crescere inseme due figli, insomma... non si sta insieme a un marito o a una moglie solo perchè si fa sesso. Non nella mia visione del matrimonio, almeno.


----------



## Sole (4 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche mia moglie passa lunghi periodi di completa apatia sessuale, anche lunghi. fosse per lei non lo farebbe mai. io lo farei ogni mattina e ogni sera


Ci sono stati dei periodi in cui era così anche per me, in passato. Un po' i figli da gestire (con poca collaborazione da parte di mio marito), un po' perchè avevo la sensazione che mio marito fosse più interessato a fare sesso che a farlo con me, insomma, ho avuto dei periodi di apatia sessuale. Credo che l'unica soluzione sia ridare spazio alla coppia, condividere momenti più 'ludici' insieme, divertirsi fuori dal letto, innanzitutto. Il sesso è comunque una dimensione ludica, legata alla voglia di provare piacere insieme, di divertirsi. A volte la quotidianità appesantisce la vita di coppia e la voglia di giocare passa in secondo piano.
Voglio dire, se una coppia non gioca nella vita di ogni giorno, perchè mai dovrebbe avere voglia di rotolarsi tra le lenzuola ogni sera?


----------

